# Call Recorder for Windows Mobile ???



## rohitsharman (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi supporters, has anyone got Call Recorder or some similar application for Windows mobile, Or is it virtually impossible, b'cuz of the hardware incompatibility ? 

There must have been discussion on this before as well, i am sure..

________________
People say nothing is impossible, but I do nothing every day.


----------



## SUMM0NER (Dec 31, 2007)

> has anyone got Call Recorder or some similar application for Windows mobile, Or is it virtually impossible, b'cuz of the hardware incompatibility ?

Click to collapse



Resco AudioRecorder and Vito Audio Notes will do what you want to do, if your device supports the feature.

On my HTC Wizard the only way to record both sides of the conversation is to turn the speaker-phone on.  

The Vito programmers have included a function in Audio Notes that turns on the speaker-phone automatically when you answer a call. I would assume that they did this because they found no other way around the problem on some devices.

Hope this helps.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 1, 2008)

rohitsharman said:


> Hi supporters, has anyone got Call Recorder or some similar application for Windows mobile, Or is it virtually impossible, b'cuz of the hardware incompatibility ?
> 
> There must have been discussion on this before as well, i am sure..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG use search ffs theres a thread as long as your arm (perhaps even longer) where the slickest programmers in the know from XDA dev try everything (and i mean everything) to get this to work then outline the reasons why it wont.


----------



## rohitsharman (Jan 4, 2008)

*This Helped, Man*



SUMM0NER said:


> Resco AudioRecorder and Vito Audio Notes will do what you want to do, if your device supports the feature.
> 
> On my HTC Wizard the only way to record both sides of the conversation is to turn the speaker-phone on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THIS HELPED, MAN

hey buddy, thank u so much for lettin' me know about Vito Audio Notes, it works perfectly fine with my phone, though it needs the speakerphone to be on, while recording. But Something is always better than Nothing. I can compromise on that. And unlike Nokia, there are no more continuous annoyin' beeps at the background, while recording. Thanks again, mate.

________________
F.E.A.R means F**K EVERYTHING AND RUN.


----------



## rtakeo (Jan 4, 2008)

try the livePVR


----------



## rohitsharman (Jan 5, 2008)

rtakeo said:


> try the livePVR

Click to collapse



Where can i find it ?


----------



## subbu_tnj (Aug 21, 2008)

*Phone call recording will not work on Palm treo 700w and 750v*

Phone call PVR 

Phone call PVR is the personal voice recorder mobile application that provides real time phone call recording using Automatic or Manual capture modes. It allows you to record your mobile phone conversations, either by recording all phone calls automatically, or by recording the next call you make.

Note:- Due to hardware limitation, when using LivePVR for phone call recording, the call must be made in speaker mode on some Windows Mobile Pocket PC devices for LivePVR to record the voice at theother end. Otherwise, the voice of the party at the other end may not be clear in the recorded file. Please check the trial version before making a purchase if this is not acceptable to you.

Phone call recording will not work on Palm treo 700w and 750v 
http://www.softtrends.com/products/livepvr/livepvrwmppc.htm


----------



## subbu_tnj (Aug 21, 2008)

*mVoice disappoints too*

I was hoping that mVoice will provide a solution but it disappointed me.
http://www.motionapps.com/product/mvoice/index.jsp

Here is an extract from mVoice manual:
"For Treo devices direct phone call recording is not available because of the hardware limitations of Treo devices. However phone calls can be recorded on Treo 750/700w having the following in mind:
− If you are using a headset you will be able to record only your voice - sound from the other side of a call cannot reach mVoice since Treo directs it to the ear speaker.
− If you are not using a headset, sound from both participants of the phone call will be recorded, but to make it usable you should turn on the "Speaker Phone" option after answering the call."


----------



## anothersmith (Aug 21, 2008)

*Record calls with Wizard without speaker phone*

I can record calls getting both sides of the conversation without having to be in speaker phone mode. using my Wizard.  Button 4, just hold it down and it will record as long as you hold the button down.  I have that button (4) assigned to Record.


----------



## jagooch (Apr 22, 2009)

anothersmith said:


> I can record calls getting both sides of the conversation without having to be in speaker phone mode. using my Wizard.  Button 4, just hold it down and it will record as long as you hold the button down.  I have that button (4) assigned to Record.

Click to collapse



Button? what button? Do you mean function + 4 on the keyboard? Or the touchscreen "4" button?


Thanks, 

-TheGooch


----------



## stylez (Apr 23, 2009)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=493118 has been known to work on other devices and there is a thread with other devices in the Dev section.

Good luck 

Not sure about the poll? 2 x non HTC devices


----------



## nick_martin (Apr 23, 2009)

Install this cab file, and install any voice record software, it will record two-way conversation. This cab was created by Mskip, even though I found the reg file.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=493118


----------



## adam79 (Oct 29, 2009)

nick_martin said:


> Install this cab file, and install any voice record software, it will record two-way conversation. This cab was created by Mskip, even though I found the reg file.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=493118

Click to collapse



Do you have a link for the voice recorder app (in .cab form) that comes with the phone.. the one that starts recording when you hold down Button 4. I installed a custom ROM that didn't come with this app.

Thanks,
-Adam


----------



## Rex2010 (Apr 23, 2010)

*WM Sound Recorder*

I use WM Sound Recorder to record my HTC Touch Pro phone conversation. It could record outgoing and incoming calls automatically. maybe you could have atry.


----------



## Gentlemank (Aug 26, 2010)

In short 

  Call recording and answering machine softwares are available , but needs speaker phone to be on.

   This is hardware limitation with HTC but works with some other windows mobile devices like O2.

    If works with HTC please let us all know.


----------



## pol098 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Recording for mobile phone users*

While this thread is old, a Google search for the topic finds it, so I'll comment. I've always found a voice recorder useful, for general non-phone, landline, and mobile phone use (particularly for recording otherwise undocumented customer (dis)services promises). A Nokia 9500 phone with Psiloc Extended Recorder software gave me most of what I wanted when out and about, but landline recording was problematical. Windows Mobile is more difficult. 

But I've found a solution which is pretty much perfect for me. It sounds theoretically awful, like recording music with a microphone in front of the radio, but works extremely well, with both sides of the conversation recording at similar sound levels and without extraneous noise. After buying a "cheap" Chinese recorder which plugged into the landline connection, that ticked the right boxes and worked as specified, but didn't do the job well in practice, I got the right equipment: a tiny voice recorder (95x37x10mm, 47g) and a microphone that sits in your ear, underneath the phone speaker or a hands-free (but not in-ear) headset. Olympus does lots of suitable recorders; I found the WS-210S 2nd-hand & cheap. The unique bit is the Olympus telephone pickup TP-7. It will record with the pickup from any phone you use (eg payphone), and of course from its microphone. The lowest-quality audio (138 hours in 512k! - don't go overboard for massive memory) is 100% fine for understandable speech, voice-activated recording, and low microphone sensitivity for phone or close dictation, high for general conversation. Makes small (60kB/min) time-stamped WMA recordings with useless file names which I move and rename ASAP to a computer into which I have USB-plugged the recorder.

This is so much more versatile than mobile-only software, for about 37 GBP (but no need to buy new version when I change phone) and a small gadget and cable to carry, that I have happily given up the complications of software. I use the mobile phone (and other people's phones) without a headset, and the landline with a Plantronics over-ear headset.

HTH, pol08
PS problems with Chinese voice recorder: needed fiddly settings every time used, didn't start in right mode; voice-activated recording didn't work with compression, and uncompressed file was huge .WAV; compressed file format was non-standard .ACT - could play only with Windows software supplied, but no editing to trim silences; no timestamp.


----------



## tranquill1800 (Jun 29, 2011)

Since there are recent comments on this thread....

Thus typing-in....ACR call recorded has worked for me without the speaker mode also..
It works smoothly...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=536472


----------

